# Gold Rush season 3



## oldschoolecw

This season someone hits the Mother Load

[YOUTUBEHD]Kk6w7mCB6q8[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## trdrjeff

Definitely a show to DVR since they recap for a minute or two after every commercial break. I hope it's not one of the idiot groups that hit's the mother load


----------



## VDP07

Dave Turin calling himself "simpleminded"was funny. Rooting for the Schnabel's "Big Nugget" mine to hit the Mother Lode.


----------



## Henry

I don't think I care who hits it. I hate the padding too, Jeff.


----------



## Tiny

I hope Todd does not have a Heart attack he must weigh 400lbs.


----------



## oldschoolecw

I'm rooting for the Hoffman teams, this has become my favorite Discovery channel show by far, it should be a great season.

PS
Don't forget about the special at 7:30 pm tonight on Discovery


----------



## Henry

oldschoolecw said:


> I'm rooting for the Hoffman teams, this has become my favorite Discovery channel show by far, it should be a great season.
> 
> PS
> *Don't forget about the special at 7:30 pm tonight on Discovery*


Yeah, my DVR caught that one. I watched another "pre-season" episode last nite (not sure when it got recorded). It's a bit confusing trying to keep up with so many unaired eps ... but that's where my DVR comes to the rescue.


----------



## jdskycaster

Looking forward to the new season. I know absolutely nothing about mining for gold... which means I know just slightly less than Todd Hoffman....


----------



## oldschoolecw

jdskycaster said:


> Looking forward to the new season. I know absolutely nothing about mining for gold... which means I know just slightly less than Todd Hoffman....


That don't make you a bad person


----------



## Henry

Tiny said:


> I hope Todd does not have a Heart attack he must weigh 400lbs.


He overheard that _whales_ are treated like royalty in Vegas.


----------



## Henry

Henry said:


> *I don't think I care who hits it.* I hate the padding too, Jeff.


Watched the season opener last night.

I've changed my mind ... after what the _Dakota's_ did to _Parker_, they don't deserve to even cover their expenses. Never liked _Fred_ anyway.


----------



## oldschoolecw

Henry said:


> Watched the season opener last night.
> 
> I've changed my mind ... after what the _Dakota's_ did to _Parker_, they don't deserve to even cover their expenses. Never liked _Fred_ anyway.


Same here, and I really hope Fred needs a helping hand once again from Parker only for Parker to say GFY Fred :lol:


----------



## Henry

oldschoolecw said:


> Same here, and I really hope Fred needs a helping hand once again from Parker only for Parker to say GFY Fred :lol:


It would take some humongous b_lls for Fred to ask Parker for anything ever again. I hope he enjoyed burning that bridge. Fred seems to think the world owes him a favor.


----------



## oldschoolecw

Henry said:


> It would take some humongous b_lls for Fred to ask Parker for anything ever again. I hope he enjoyed burning that bridge. Fred seems to think the world owes him a favor.


The only thing is, Fred really doesn't care what others think of him. :lol:


----------



## hilmar2k

oldschoolecw said:


> The only thing is, Fred really doesn't care what others think of him. :lol:


Sure he does. He said in the special before the episode that the only reason he agreed to be filmed again this year was to show everyone he wasn't a bad guy. He said that the editors made him look bad last year. Uh, no, Fred, that was all you.


----------



## Henry

At this stage, I hope Todd gets his 1,000 ounces, but I really hope Parker takes the mother lode.

Unfortunately I think Todd sold his soul to the devil the moment he stepped off the plane in Dallas. If he were to find the big one, his "oilmen" financiers will be the winners.

On the other hand, Parker is the only one who has remained true to his original intent (to run the claim for grandpa) and has not ventured beyond his family for financial support.

I think Fred started out with honorable intentions (home destroyed by floods), but his methods have made him very unpopular. The cameras can only show what has happened. For him to claim that the producers of the show are placing him in a bad light, stretches our gullibility to the breaking point. I have to agree with hilmar2k's comment - _"Uh, no, Fred, that was all you."._


----------



## litex2x

I don't understand how the Hoffman group is even sustaining their operation. They were deep in the red the first season and bought tons of new equipment this season. They did profit from last season but they had to split it X number of ways and live on it for the off season, during which they traveled to South America searching for more gold leaving empty handed. They must be making a lot from their Discovery Channel contract or something because I doubt they are able to fund all this from just the gold alone.


----------



## V'ger

It seems the Hoffmans are more organized this year and are on the gold quickly. I cannot wait until the Trammel arrives and they get no gold, and have to keep running little Blue or try to take Dave's custom built sleuce.

I can see a rift between Dave and the Hoffmans due to the fact they are going to keep the gear in their cut in Quartz creek, preventing Dave from opening his ground and will only go to Indian River if Quartz Creek comes up with little or no gold.

If they turn Dave loose, he will clean their clock and get 2x the gold that Todd gets.


----------



## jdskycaster

I think the dueling crews is just a bit too contrived to be totally believable. My guess is the producers are completely behind this one. The sites are adjoining and they needed more ground to get to 1000 ounces. Making it appear as though they are splitting up and going to battle makes good tv but the money for all of their gear comes from the same group of investors. Profits, if any, will all land in the same bucket.


----------



## Henry

litex2x said:


> I don't understand how the Hoffman group is even sustaining their operation. They were deep in the red the first season and bought tons of new equipment this season. They did profit from last season but they had to split it X number of ways and live on it for the off season, during which they traveled to South America searching for more gold leaving empty handed. *They must be making a lot from their Discovery Channel contract *or something because I doubt they are able to fund all this from just the gold alone.


I think you've already answered that question.


----------



## Just a thought

I hope its parker and his grandpa that hits the mother load. They are the only ones who truly have a good heart and deserve it. 

Todd is an arrogaunt bully and Fred well so many bad things to say about him no sense everyone see's it. Karma gets him all the time.  

Parker and his grandpa are the only reason we watch. They could do away with Todd and Fred all together. 

People like kindness we deal with enough jerks like todd and fred everyday we dont want to see them on tv. Best of wishes parker. 

Dont let men like fred bring you down. And fred and Todd Karma is watching ......


----------



## Just a thought

Whether they are allowed to talk about it or not all these people are getting paid to do this show. Dont let them fool ya on how little they made. Todd was quoted online saying that getting paid to do the show was the real gold mine.


----------



## Henry

Just a thought said:


> I hope its parker and his grandpa that hits the mother load. They are the only ones who truly have a good heart and deserve it.
> 
> Todd is an arrogaunt bully and Fred well so many bad things to say about him no sense everyone see's it. Karma gets him all the time.
> 
> Parker and his grandpa are the only reason we watch. They could do away with Todd and Fred all together.
> 
> People like kindness we deal with enough jerks like todd and fred everyday we dont want to see them on tv. Best of wishes parker.
> 
> Dont let men like fred bring you down. And fred and Todd Karma is watching ......


Just remember that _Todd_ now has to answer to his Dallas investors. This, unfortunately, forces _Todd_ to act as a business man more so than an amatuer mining for gold with his dad and buddies. The bottom line now has to take precedence. He may appear to be a bully, but I think he's just trying to conserve the budget.

I wholeheartedly agree with you on _Parker_ and _Fred,_ and like I said before, I would like to see _Todd_ get his 1,000 oz but would prefer the mother lode go to Parker. _Fred_ can go home empty-handed, for all I care.


----------



## V'ger

Just think what if Discovery Channel has misled everyone. The season ends with no one hitting the mother load?

After last nights show, it appears to be heading that way.


----------



## oldschoolecw

V'ger;3124706 said:


> Just think what if Discovery Channel has misled everyone. The season ends with no one hitting the mother load?
> 
> After last nights show, it appears to be heading that way.


There just trying to make it dramatic


----------



## Henry

V'ger;3124706 said:


> Just think what if Discovery Channel has misled everyone. The season ends with no one hitting the mother load?
> 
> After last nights show, it appears to be heading that way.


It's a thought, but I wouldn't put anything on it.

Why would they sully their reputation with a gimmick like this? Surely, the PR damage and loss of future viewership would be significant.


----------



## volkl

I wonder why they cannot use explosives to get through the 15 foot overburden?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

volkl said:


> I wonder why they cannot use explosives to get through the 15 foot overburden?


The problem is not getting through the overburden, the material thaws and freezes when it's moved and the 20' + hole they dig will be too difficult to work in. The sides will constantly fall in and it will be a big mud hole. Explosives may blow a hole in the ground but the material still needs to be handled and it would be much harder to handle when the site looks like a bomb went off.


----------



## Propmaker

It's a good thing that this show is about entertainment and not actual gold mining. The drama created by poor decision making is about a half a step above The Jerry Springer Show.


----------



## litex2x

Propmaker said:


> It's a good thing that this show is about entertainment and not actual gold mining. The drama created by poor decision making is about a half a step above The Jerry Springer Show.


Makes me wish Discovery would find a competent mining team and pit them against everyone else just to completely crush them all with zero drama during their operation.

Aside from that it seems clear Parker is going to be the one to hit it big. I think the Hoffman team is just going to straight up lose their investors mid season.


----------



## V'ger

I agree with that. If Parker can get 25 oz in about three days of work, he should clear 100s of ounces if he can get over his cash flow problem.

Dakota Fred just kills me. After raising a stink over the bridge and losing his excavator, he might have gotten help from Parker if Fred hadn't burned his bridges (figuratively!) when Parker had need of that electrical panel.

Fred's greed will kill his season.

I feel sorry for Dave at Indian RIver. He is hard working and just had bad luck on getting paydirt. If the cut fails, then I don't see why they don't move it to Quartz Creek or move paydirt to Indian River from QC. But that would be beyond Todd's imagination. He's lost three weeks and could have had QC's dirt run at IR. There is still the drama when the wonder-Trammel arrives and it is worse at collecting gold than Old Blue. By the time he figures it all out, the season will be over.


----------



## litex2x

I feel like that one guy in Parker's crew was planted there by Discovery to cause drama. It's so weird seeing all these men take orders from a teen.


----------



## oldschoolecw

litex2x said:


> I feel like that one guy in Parker's crew was planted there by Discovery to cause drama. It's so weird seeing all these men take orders from a teen.


He is the one that is paying them 

And in the newest commercial for Discovery channel Mega week? It says something like find out who hits the Mother Load on Dec 14th.

I really believe it has to be the Hoffman crew because of the investors ultimatum to produce at least 100 oz's of GOLD in 3 weeks time or they will pull the plug on the Hoffman's crew.


----------



## Henry

I suppose it's anybodys guess who finds the mother lode. 

Who deserves it? IMHO, Parker :icon_hroc or Todd :yesman: , in that order. 

Fred? I'd give him the time of day :zzz: , but that's about it.


----------



## hilmar2k

Henry said:


> Fred? I'd give him the time of day :zzz: , but that's about it.


Best moment of the season so far is when Fred falls on his face walking through the snow. That was pre-karma.


----------



## Henry

hilmar2k said:


> Best moment of the season so far is when Fred falls on his face walking through the snow. That was pre-karma.


Ooh, forgot that one! Karma's got a way of forecasting your future ... especially if it knows you already.


----------



## oldschoolecw

hilmar2k said:


> Best moment of the season so far is when Fred falls on his face walking through the snow. That was pre-karma.





Henry said:


> Ooh, forgot that one! Karma's got a way of forecasting your future ... especially if it knows you already.


:lol::lol: And he had Snow Shoes on at the time :lol::lol:


----------



## V'ger

hilmar2k said:


> Best moment of the season so far is when Fred falls on his face walking through the snow. That was pre-karma.


Dakota Fred is just someone you love to hate! His son could be a nice guy and is Fred's one redeeming act in life.


----------



## litex2x

Looks like Dakota Fred might be the one to hit it big if that ancient waterfall is real. I don't want him to be one hit it big.


----------



## oldschoolecw

litex2x said:


> Looks like Dakota Fred might be the one to hit it big if that ancient waterfall is real. I don't want him to be one hit it big.


It's funny and I thought I would never say this, but Dakota Fred is starting to grow on me. I realize I gained way more respect for him over the past few weeks because of his Ingenuity with solving many breakdowns with old equipment.

Oh BTW
I still hope the 2 Hoffman teams are the Mother load strikers.....

And what's up with Parker, he is being a brat lately


----------



## Henry

I'm still holding out for Parker. He's been a little brattish of late, but you would be too under these circunstances. 

As for Fred, I only wish him the best ... equipment breakdowns, that is. 

Todd? To me, he sold out long ago.


----------



## d.glen

I hope it's not Todd, he couldn't find his ass with both hands! Fred or Parker is my hope.


----------



## ilyag2

True that


----------



## trdrjeff

I still can't believe Parker didn't fire that guy for putting the gold in his truck for "safe keeping'


----------



## litex2x

trdrjeff said:


> I still can't believe Parker didn't fire that guy for putting the gold in his truck for "safe keeping'


Yes I'm still baffled as to why this guy is still even there. I thought by now the guy would have been fed up by whole ordeal or at least fired by Parker. I don't even think he's a bad guy either. I think its just the editing that makes him look bad.


----------



## V'ger

Well, all sites look less likely to hit it big after this week's episode. Dakota boys invested in new dirt moving gear which will increase their productivity in future episodes, but that is yet to be seen.

Quartz Creek: Turbo-trammel sure worked out, didn't it? Another great decision by Todd. He declares Quartz creek is done for season and loses his investor. So all hope of the Hoffman's striking it big and reaching 1000 ounces is gone. I recommended weeks ago that they move dirt from QC to IR as the wash plant there was working. I would think the two miles distance wouldn't cost that much in diesel fuel if the ground was that rich. Funny how it was never even thought of on air. Poor Dave Turin. I bet Todd starts managing Indian River and drives it into destruction before the season is over. They already are showing a rift over the D10 dozer issue, where Todd pulled rank on Dave and Dave took the dozer anyway.


----------



## Henry

V'ger;3164911 said:


> Well, all sites look less likely to hit it big after this week's episode. Dakota boys invested in new dirt moving gear which will increase their productivity in future episodes, but that is yet to be seen.
> 
> Quartz Creek: Turbo-trammel sure worked out, didn't it? Another great decision by Todd. He declares Quartz creek is done for season and loses his investor. So all hope of the Hoffman's striking it big and reaching 1000 ounces is gone. I recommended weeks ago that they move dirt from QC to IR as the wash plant there was working. I would think the two miles distance wouldn't cost that much in diesel fuel if the ground was that rich. Funny how it was never even thought of on air. Poor Dave Turin. I bet Todd starts managing Indian River and drives it into destruction before the season is over. They already are showing a rift over the D10 dozer issue, where Todd pulled rank on Dave and Dave took the dozer anyway.


The season isn't over yet. I think your conclusions - although well stated - might be a bit premature.


----------



## Tiny

Discovery needs to dump Todd and make Tony Beets the star..


----------



## Henry

Tiny said:


> Discovery needs to dump Todd and make Tony Beets the star..


Tony is a character alright, but he's also giving out self-serving advice when it comes to drilling.

I don't think we've heard the last of Todd this season. Personally, I don't care for him selling out to investors, but that said, he's poised to make a bundle as soon as the Producers let us see him running the QC tailings through the IR trommel.


----------



## litex2x

That "turbo trommel" is a complete joke. I mean first the engine that was put into it was not powerful enough to run it and then the inner parts can't take the wear and tear. It was poorly engineered. The guy who built and designed it had no hindsight. Todd should have never dismantled the old washplant. I just never understood the logic in doing so and I have no sympathy for him.


----------



## Henry

litex2x said:


> That "turbo trommel" is a complete joke. I mean first the engine that was put into it was no powerful enough to run it and then the inner parts can't take the wear and tear. It was poorly engineered. The guy who built and designed it had no hindsight. Todd should have never dismantled the old washplant. I just never understood the logic in doing so and I have no sympathy for him.


Yeah, he fell for some snake oil on that one. That thing cost hundreds of thousands of Dollars, not to mention the time lost and the gold it spewed out the wrong end. I wonder if Todd has any legal recourse? Man, he was really taken to the cleaners!


----------



## V'ger

well, I can see a rift coming. If next week's guide is true, how do you split the Quartz Creek and Indian River take? Some part has to go to the Investor, other has to go for rental of the dozers, purchase fuel, etc. the seven ounces collected at Quartz Creek isn't going to cover that, let alone leave any for Todd and his QC crew.

Certainly you can't mix the gold from both sites together, give half the team a pink slip and then divvy up the rest equally (when you know Todd will pink slip the IR new guys in favor of the old guys). that would give Todd and his dad a healthy cut they don't deserve. Or put in other words, can you expect Todd to try to pay for the Jack in the Beanstalk magic beans (Trommel) from the Indian River gold? Just doesn't seem fair.

I'd like to know who paid for Big Red. Turin and Dobbs built it from scratch. I'd just love it if Turin denied Todd the use of Big Red or he has to buy it from Dave for $1 more than what Todd paid for the turbo trommel.

I really see Dave Turin leaving in protest of Todd's bad treatment of his crew and then coming back in season four and competing directly with Todd for land.


----------



## Henry

V'ger;3167309 said:


> well, I can see a rift coming. If next week's guide is true, how do you split the Quartz Creek and Indian River take? Some part has to go to the Investor, other has to go for rental of the dozers, purchase fuel, etc. the seven ounces collected at Quartz Creek isn't going to cover that, let alone leave any for Todd and his QC crew.
> 
> Certainly you can't mix the gold from both sites together, give half the team a pink slip and then divvy up the rest equally (when you know Todd will pink slip the IR new guys in favor of the old guys). that would give Todd and his dad a healthy cut they don't deserve. Or put in other words, can you expect Todd to try to pay for the Jack in the Beanstalk magic beans (Trommel) from the Indian River gold? Just doesn't seem fair.
> 
> I'd like to know who paid for Big Red. Turin and Dobbs built it from scratch. I'd just love it if Turin denied Todd the use of Big Red or he has to buy it from Dave for $1 more than what Todd paid for the turbo trommel.
> 
> I really see Dave Turin leaving in protest of Todd's bad treatment of his crew and then coming back in season four and competing directly with Todd for land.


Wow, didn't realize you could get that much out of a preview.


----------



## LakeSteve

Keep in mind that this is a TV show. Discovery pays for alot of things, and the show also has several sponsors that pay for things.

Do you notice all the new F-350's with lift kits, huge off road tires, and suspension they've been driving around? Ford paid for those. 

Jack and Todd were paid $500k for season 2, with another $100k bonus at the end of the season. I'm sure they get a bump for season 3.

Notice the company name on the side of the super trommel? I doubt Todd paid hundreds of thousands for it. They regularly get things for free, at cost, or on loan from sponsors to use on camera.

I'm suprised Catepillar hasn't stepped up and given them their latest heavy duty equipment, but they aren't a sponsor.

The pressure from outside "investors" is added in for drama to the show. Discovery dishes out money for running costs to make sure the show will be successful. It comes back to them in ratings and ad revenue.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

LakeSteve said:


> Keep in mind that this is a TV show. Discovery pays for alot of things, and the show also has several sponsors that pay for things.
> 
> Do you notice all the new F-350's with lift kits, huge off road tires, and suspension they've been driving around? Ford paid for those.
> 
> Jack and Todd were paid $500k for season 2, with another $100k bonus at the end of the season. I'm sure they get a bump for season 3.
> 
> Notice the company name on the side of the super trommel? I doubt Todd paid hundreds of thousands for it. They regularly get things for free, at cost, or on loan from sponsors to use on camera.
> 
> I'm suprised Catepillar hasn't stepped up and given them their latest heavy duty equipment, but they aren't a sponsor.
> 
> The pressure from outside "investors" is added in for drama to the show. Discovery dishes out money for running costs to make sure the show will be successful. It comes back to them in ratings and ad revenue.


If my company name was on the side of the "Super Trammel" I would be paying to have it removed.


----------



## trdrjeff

When they first brought that trammel on site I figured they got a pretty good discount if not free for having that name on the side of it (and having Todd talk it up as the future), then figured like Scott that after it started up the guy was probably wishing he never put it on there... :lol:


----------



## Henry

It makes more sense (to me, anyway) if Todd & Co. negotiated with the producers/sponsors so that they wouldn't have to share the gold take. That of course means that Todd would have to be self-suficient, and hence the investors. It makes even more sense if Scott's right and Jack & Tood make 1/2 mil each just for showing up on screen.

If all of the equipment is paid for by the producers/sponsors, then why the need for investors; unless the cost of fuel, food and shelter are so astronomically high the it needed to be financed from without.

I'm probably all wet and nieve here, but lacking info to the contrary, it makes reasonable sense.


----------



## LakeSteve

Sharing the gold is between them and Todd & Co.

I still talk to one of network reps I had to deal with at Discovery Communications in my TV days.

They are all under contract with Discovery. They get a flate rate per episode that they appear in. This includes the crew members you don't see much of. Outside of the major roles, It's about 2k per episode, with a bonus for agreeing to a certain amount of "After" shows and outside media appearances.

The Hoffman crew didn't just walk away with 8 grand a piece last year after complaining of possibly ending up going home with nothing. That was all for drama. Most of the Hoffman crew walked away with 50k+ from Discovery for the season + whatever profit sharing in Gold. Dave now has a bigger role on the show, so I'm sure they gave him a bigger contract this season. In terms of being Gold Miners, they all made crap last year for all that hard work, which is true.


----------



## V'ger

Disappointed they didn't take the drama aspect of the merger, instead of the happy team approach.

FWIW, they got 45 oz with double crew when Team Turin got 53oz the week before. Even if you prorate the 45oz for six days work (due to loss of Big Red for a day due to hydraulic motor problem) it works out that they did the same number of oz per day with DOUBLE the crew. Investor was right, should fire half the combined crew as they aren't adding to the total.

The only way the additional people could help is to take Quartz Creek paydirt to Big Red during the night. They aren't doing that, so there is no increased productivity.


----------



## litex2x

V'ger;3170173 said:


> Disappointed they didn't take the drama aspect of the merger, instead of the happy team approach.
> 
> FWIW, they got 45 oz with double crew when Team Turin got 53oz the week before. Even if you prorate the 45oz for six days work (due to loss of Big Red for a day due to hydraulic motor problem) it works out that they did the same number of oz per day with DOUBLE the crew. Investor was right, should fire half the combined crew as they aren't adding to the total.
> 
> The only way the additional people could help is to take Quartz Creek paydirt to Big Red during the night. They aren't doing that, so there is no increased productivity.


Was the 53 oz haul from just one week's worth of work or several weeks?

But yeah there's way to many people there. So much so that most barely get any screen time and when they finally do you're like wait who was that guy? The only new guy that stands out is the mechanic.


----------



## oldschoolecw

V'ger;3170173 said:


> Disappointed they didn't take the drama aspect of the merger, instead of the happy team approach.
> 
> FWIW, they got 45 oz with double crew when Team Turin got 53oz the week before. Even if you prorate the 45oz for six days work (due to loss of Big Red for a day due to hydraulic motor problem) it works out that they did the same number of oz per day with DOUBLE the crew. Investor was right, should fire half the combined crew as they aren't adding to the total.
> 
> The only way the additional people could help is to take Quartz Creek paydirt to Big Red during the night. They aren't doing that, so there is no increased productivity.


Yeah, I can't figure that one out. There you have Parker on his new claim driving over 2 miles for each paydirt, and Todd's team can't do the same thing? I was always on Todd's side, but this year I am loosing patients with him. Dave should be in charge from now on


----------



## Henry

My guess is that they are saving the recovery of QC tailing gold for better effect later or closer to the season ending. It's probably happened already, but producers being what they are will milk this one.

I hope Parker hits it big at the new site.

I have nothing but warm wishes and hopes for _more breakdowns_ for Fred.


----------



## litex2x

It looks like Parker is going to have the most profitable season.

Was anybody else yelling at the TV for them to just have a spotter behind the dump truck during the night shift!?!?


----------



## oldschoolecw

litex2x said:


> It looks like Parker is going to have the most profitable season.
> 
> Was anybody else yelling at the TV for them to just have a spotter behind the dump truck during the night shift!?!?


I was yelling use some flares like you did last season, dumb arses


----------



## V'ger

Todd's single mindness on getting to 1000 oz nearly destroyed the Big Red wash plant. It's not his, after all. It's Fred Dodge and Dave Turin's design and if Todd runs it into the ground (literally), it couldn't be anything that Todd did, Right? Of all the gear at Indian River, they have some form of back up for every piece of gear except the wash plant. If it breaks, they are done. So it should be handled with some form of respect, but no....

I don't see why Todd doesn't have the mechanic work on the turbo trammel when no other issues are present. Get it ready for next season, or to sell, whatever, but Todd will probably make plans for it next season that will take half the season to get it into order. Get it fixed now... for next year.

There is something called preventive maintenance and if you are going to refuse to do that, or force people into real safety issues to gain production there is a real problem that the government should get involved with (ordering a truck to dump at cliff in the dark). If the truck had gone over the hill, it would have been a total shut down of the mine and Todd would have been recorded as ordering the unsafe procedure against the driver's recommendation and Todd would have been found criminally negligent in a court.

If I were whatever government agency responsible for safety at Indian River and watched the 'Night Shift' episode, I'd be contacting the show and asking for all unedited footage, interviewing the crew and be writing six figure fines if what played out on TV was an accurate portrayal of events for the Hoffman crew.


----------



## Henry

litex2x said:


> It looks like Parker is going to have the most profitable season.


I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## litex2x

Wow after tonight's episode, it kind of makes you wonder how much more gold the Hoffman crew would've mined if they had BOTH dig sites open. I think they'll either come really close to breaking 1000 oz or go over.


----------



## V'ger

litex2x said:


> Wow after tonight's episode, it kind of makes you wonder how much more gold the Hoffman crew would've mined if they had BOTH dig sites open. I think they'll either come really close to breaking 1000 oz or go over.


Is there any paydirt left? Indian River is done and they used up all the Quartz Creek dirt they had stockpiled. There may be more to dig, but can they get 300 oz worth? they had what, 10000 yards of QC dirt and got 200 oz, or about one oz per 50 yards. So they are going to have to dig up 15000 yards and run it though the wash plant in two weeks (supposedly) left in the season?


----------



## oldschoolecw

V'ger;3182557 said:


> Is there any paydirt left? Indian River is done and they used up all the Quartz Creek dirt they had stockpiled. There may be more to dig, but can they get 300 oz worth? they had what, 10000 yards of QC dirt and got 200 oz, or about one oz per 50 yards. So they are going to have to dig up 15000 yards and run it though the wash plant in two weeks (supposedly) left in the season?


It's a good question especially with them digging up the garbage on the waterfront area that the trommel builder suggested. And wasn't it the only reason they dug the waterfront area to begin with, because they dug up all of the Quartz Creek property?


----------



## hilmar2k

Maybe they could just run the dirt at the end of the sluice box at IR and the trommel at QC. They keep talking about how they lost gold out of each, but they never go get it. They actually use the phrase "gone forever" when discussing it. Am I missing something, or are they borderline retarded? I would be psyched if I panned that dirt and found gold, and they act like it's the end of the world. You know where the gold is, isn't that 2/3 of the battle?


----------



## litex2x

I think they have a good chance of reaching it just from hauling pay dirt up from the other claim.


----------



## ts7

hilmar2k;3182732 said:


> Maybe they could just run the dirt at the end of the sluice box at IR and the trommel at QC. They keep talking about how they lost gold out of each, but they never go get it. They actually use the phrase "gone forever" when discussing it. Am I missing something, or are they borderline retarded? I would be psyched if I panned that dirt and found gold, and they act like it's the end of the world. You know where the gold is, isn't that 2/3 of the battle?


There would be some gold in the tailings but most would have washed right on out to the river.

Though I watch the show for entertainment, the numbers don't add up. When you look at the amount of very expensive heavy equipment they all use compared to the amount of gold they supposedly find, none of the three could possibly be covering all their expenses. TV revenue has to be supplementing operating costs so it is no surprise dramatic value outweighs good business practices throughout this show. I would rate this show maybe 5% reality and 95% dramatic interpretation.


----------



## hilmar2k

ts7 said:


> There would be some gold in the tailings but most would have washed right on out to the river.


It's basically a closed system. Water comes out of the sluice box and goes into a holding pond to be reused. Also, gold is extremely heavy, like twice as heavy as lead, it doesn't easily wash anywhere.

And the gold at QC wasn't lost from the sluice box, but out the end of the trommel, so no water involved.


----------



## ts7

hilmar2k;3183346 said:


> It's basically a closed system. Water comes out of the sluice box and goes into a holding pond to be reused. Also, gold is extremely heavy, like twice as heavy as lead, it doesn't easily wash anywhere.
> 
> And the gold at QC wasn't lost from the sluice box, but out the end of the trommel, so no water involved.


Are you sure it's a closed system? I remember a season or two ago they tried a closed system but the water was too dirty and kept clogging the pump. I also recall them digging a canal to feed the holding pond at the beginning of the season and they were afraid it didn't have the right pitch to supply water.

As to gold being heavy, that's true but the flakes are so tiny, especially in comparison to the volume of water and material being run, it is easily washed away. That is exactly why sluice box design and frequent clean outs are so important.

With that said I think it would make sense to rerun the tailings when a lot of gold was presumed lost-especially in the trommel but as I alluded to before, drama takes precedence over common sense or sound business practice in determining what we see. For all we know, they may routinely rerun the tailings but it would probably make for some boring TV.


----------



## Henry

ts7 said:


> [...] With that said I think it would make sense to rerun the tailings when a lot of gold was presumed lost-especially in the trommel but as I alluded to before, drama takes precedence over common sense or sound business practice in determining what we see. For all we know, they may routinely rerun the tailings but it would probably make for some boring TV.


+1


----------



## hilmar2k

My biggest issue is their continual use of the term "gone forever" when discussing gold the gets washed out of the sluice box or lost out the end of the trommel.


----------



## hilmar2k

ts7 said:


> Though I watch the show for entertainment, the numbers don't add up. When you look at the amount of very expensive heavy equipment they all use compared to the amount of gold they supposedly find, none of the three could possibly be covering all their expenses. TV revenue has to be supplementing operating costs so it is no surprise dramatic value outweighs good business practices throughout this show. I would rate this show maybe 5% reality and 95% dramatic interpretation.


You can't count the entire value of the equipment against just one season's worth of gold. Most of that is leased, and Parker's stuff was long ago paid for. One clean-out of QC/IR gold this year more than covered the lease payments on all of their equipment for the entire season.


----------



## Henry

hilmar2k said:


> My biggest issue is their continual use of the term "gone forever" when discussing gold the gets washed out of the sluice box or lost out the end of the trommel.


It depends on how they -or if they - stored the tailings. Professional miners save all of their tailings, but since Todd & Co. are neophytes, it's a valid concern. But for all we know, they might have flushed them down the river.

There are many mining operations that are now reprocessing gold and silver tailings in light of today's increased values. Most - if not all - are recovering gold and silver left for lost a long time ago due to the then relatively high recovery costs. That picture has changed rather dramatically.

So if they (Todd, et al) have been diligent, responsible miners and have saved and stored their tailings, they'll make their goal. Unfortunately, there has been no mention thus far of reprocessing the QC tailings or if they even exist. I suspect they do have them and that the producers are probably saving the news for the Finale.

My guess is that even IR tailings have some gold still in them. They, too, have had multiple trommel breakdowns and have mentioned the possibility of lost gold because of them.

And one more indicator is that Season Four has already started filming. I really doubt that Discovery would renew a losing reality show.


----------



## litex2x

Anybody else feel uncomfortable watching the live show? The producer was really trying his hardest to create drama where ever he possibly could and Parker is forestalling going to college to run a brand new mine? The whole thing was a bit jarring and took me out of the actual show.

I'm very surprised Tony Beets didn't let out a single curse once during the live interviews. I was sure he would lol


----------



## Henry

litex2x said:


> Anybody else feel uncomfortable watching the live show? The producer was really trying his hardest to create drama where ever he possibly could and Parker is forestalling going to college to run a brand new mine? The whole thing was a bit jarring and took me out of the actual show.
> 
> I'm very surprised Tony Beets didn't let out a single curse once during the live interviews. I was sure he would lol


I heard a bleep when Tony was being interviewed, so I guess he snuck one in there. As for the rest of the show, it was a monumental let-down.

Todd didn't get his 1,000 ounces and yet he was given credit for finding the _mother lode_ ... as if 800 ounces constituted a _mother lode_.:sure: On top of everything, two of his guys said bye-bye ... although they seemed somewhat interested in Parker's offer. Hell of a _mother lode_, uh? ... but then, Discovery never defined the term for us. 

Parker didn't get much in the way of "_take home_" gold. I think he barely covered his expenses. Mom and Dad as much as said they would finance his operation up north. He now becomes just another_ gold bug_ out for the big bucks.

I can't remember what Fred did, but it wasn't too impressive. I sorta hope he and his bunch get replaced next season.

As much as he tried, Christo just couldn't get much drama out of anyone. Todd was weepy most of the show, so I guess there was "some" drama.


----------



## litex2x

For some reason I thought hitting the mother lode meant one of the teams would find an unexpectedly large gold deposit. I didn't think it was just a title reward given by Discovery. It's a bit unfair that Hoffman's got it. Their crew is more than twice the size of the other two crews put together.


----------



## Henry

litex2x said:


> *For some reason I thought hitting the mother lode meant one of the teams would find an unexpectedly large gold deposit.* I didn't think it was just a title reward given by Discovery. It's a bit unfair that Hoffman's got it. Their crew is more than twice the size of the other two crews put together.


I think most of us thought that way too. I'm now thinking that Discovery was gambling on one of the teams hitting a rich vein. When that didn't happen, we got what we saw last night. :nono2:


----------



## MIKE0616

Henry said:


> I think most of us thought that way too. I'm now thinking that Discovery was gambling on one of the teams hitting a rich vein. When that didn't happen, we got what we saw last night. :nono2:


How much of that was planted by the producers?


----------



## Henry

MIKE0616 said:


> How much of that was planted by the producers?


Who knows? ... good question, though.


----------



## MIKE0616

Henry said:


> Who knows? ... good question, though.


From the lawsuits about the other "reality" shows that are going on being fixed (planting of special items, etc. in the case of A&E), would not doubt it in the least that producers had to toss something into the mix so viewers would think there was some legitimacy in the show. In season #1, everyone on the show would be financially ruined if the mother-lode wasn't hit. Duh, they were all, most of them, back for season #2 and nobody was homeless nor financially ruined, but the same story was on again, if they didn't hit it big, they were all bankrupt. Didn't hit billions in ore, but they were back once again in season #3, same song, next verse, words are the same, but its only getting worse.

By repeating the same old doomsday story each season, kinda made me wonder just how naive the producers think the viewers are.  There is no doubt in my mind that next season the story will be the same as in season #1.

All the hype of this show reminds me of "Whale Wars" where the narrator's script keeps talking about the "Japanese Navy" coming after them, when, in fact, Japan is totally banned from having any military of any kind since the truce ending WWII. Guess the producers on that show are hoping the viewers don't know that tidbit, huh?

Reality programming? Huh? :hurah:


----------



## Henry

MIKE0616 said:


> From the lawsuits about the other "reality" shows that are going on being fixed (planting of special items, etc. in the case of A&E), would not doubt it in the least that producers had to toss something into the mix so viewers would think there was some legitimacy in the show. In season #1, everyone on the show would be financially ruined if the mother-lode wasn't hit. Duh, they were all, most of them, back for season #2 and nobody was homeless nor financially ruined, but the same story was on again, if they didn't hit it big, they were all bankrupt. Didn't hit billions in ore, but they were back once again in season #3, same song, next verse, words are the same, but its only getting worse.
> 
> By repeating the same old doomsday story each season, kinda made me wonder just how naive the producers think the viewers are.  There is no doubt in my mind that next season the story will be the same as in season #1.
> 
> All the hype of this show reminds me of "Whale Wars" where the narrator's script keeps talking about the "Japanese Navy" coming after them, when, in fact, Japan is totally banned from having any military of any kind since the truce ending WWII. Guess the producers on that show are hoping the viewers don't know that tidbit, huh?
> 
> Reality programming? Huh? :hurah:


Poor, Todd. :lol:

Unfortunately, reports of the Japanese Navy (aka Maritime Self Defense Force) running interventions to protect the Nisshin Maru (et al), is true.

http://www.news.com.au/world-news/j...repel-protesters/story-fndir2ev-1226585622493


----------

